# Advice on pressure washer please, Karcher Vs Nilfisk...



## Vick N

Hi guys,

I'm usually reading up guides on here and doing research using others experience but now I am in a dilemma and need help!

I am looking to get a new pressure washer as my old lavor one has died now. It was given as a gift and I never thought it was poweful enough in all honesty.

:car:

I do not know the specification of my old one but after some research and actually going and viewing a couple of machines, I have decided I want one of the following but can not decide between the 2!

:detailer:

First of the Karcher HD5/11 C which is also on discount!

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=127489&Referrer=froogle#product_reviews#product_reviews

Secondly is the Nilfisk which seemed like great quality build wise (I twisted a few knobs and buttons at my local machine mart   ) compared to the slightly lesser models. Again no experience in them but just from first impressions..

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=1001

Any help or advice and even better experience in the above machines would be great, I did not get to see a Karcher HD in person but the Nilfisk was great with it's rubber hose and very robust feel and build quality.

Can someone also advise on which snow foam attatchment I would need please.

:thumb:

Many thanks in advance!

Vick


----------



## RobP

I have had several Karchers and they never last. Always felt they were overpriced for what you got.

I now have the Nilfisk P150 that you linked to. Absolutely fantastic machine.

It is very very powerful. My snow foam lance has the kew alto attachment and I also got the underbody lance with the same fitting for cleaning the chassis on my off road motor and it really has some power behind it:doublesho

It is much heavier than any PW I have had before, It is now about a year old without any problems at all

Love the hose storage and would say that it is the best PW I have had and wouldn't consider Karcher ever again.

I know a lot of people on DW have the C110 (P150 little brother) and really rate it. I think it is fine if you want it just for detailing but I wanted the extra power for other jobs.

Hope that helps, any specific questions just shout
Rob


----------



## 888-Dave

I'll have to disagree with Rob I'm afraid.

Yes the Cheaper 'k' or 'x' series karchers aren't much cop at all but the HD range is on a different planet in terms of performance and reliability.

I've got 3 Karchers and have had them all for about 5 years, all of which have never missed a beat. Two of which get a hammering all day everyday.

My HD 6/13 c is from the same family of the 5/11 c that your looking at, and at that price on tooled up, its a very good deal :thumb:


----------



## RobP

All my Kachers were the K series ones so that explains it


----------



## Rundie

Got to agree, I've had a Karcher HD for years and also owned the lower range ones and the HD is superb compared to them.
Karcher HD are up there with the Kranzles imo.


----------



## Vick N

Thanks for such great input guys 

The HD series is more commercial range so is it a fair comparison to he P150? 

Performance wise, there is not much in between but I think just flow rate is the biggest difference. Both seem very good according to the above so should I look at what I get in extras with both machines as price wise they are very similar and both have heavy duty metal pumps.

I will be using for cars and vans as well pathways and occasionally friends cars. So it will be used a fair bit hence why I am looking at something at the upper end of the Market as I would like to buy quality and buy once rather than....

Is there any specifics I should look into as I'm still not sure! 

Help! Lol!

Vick


----------



## Razzzle

greater flow rate = greater cleaning.

theres a calculation that people use to determine the effective cleaning power to compare PWs

Bar x Flow(L/Min) / 600

Karcher:
110 x 8.3 / 600 = 152

Nilfisk
120 x 10.1 / 600 = 202

I noticed on the karcher, that the max bar was 130, but operating was 110bar, the nilfisk says max is 150 but operating 120bar

i've just got a kranzle k10/120 and that has a operating bar of 120 and 10l/min flow rate which brings the cleaning power to 200

Daz.


----------



## TOGWT

A pressure washer's psi rating isn't the whole story. Although it's the pressure that loosens dirt, it's the volume of water flow that washes that loose dirt away. Gallon per minute (GPM) water flow rate, not its pressure is what affects the aerated solution (foam), which is created via a venturi, the higher the velocity of the water through the lance, the greater the venturi effect, which creates the aerated solution. So flow rate, venturi valve setting will all affect the resultant foam output


----------



## Vick N

Thanks for the above info, seems like the Nilfisk has more power by the calculation. Would it be a better investment long term over the Karcher?

Itching to order one but not sure which!! LOL

What would you guys go for knowing what I am looking for?

Many thanks

Vick


----------



## Alan W

Hey Vick,

Nice to see you on DW! :thumb:

Here's another THREAD that might help with your decision. 

Alan W


----------



## Vick N

Alan W said:


> Hey Vick,
> 
> Nice to see you on DW! :thumb:
> 
> Here's another THREAD that might help with your decision.
> 
> Alan W


Hey Alan! Thanks for the welcome buddy 

Great link! Sways me towards the Karcher! I just keep hearing reading good stuff about Nilfisk too...

Dam I am indecisive LOL!

Hmm...


----------



## Alan W

You can't really go wrong wirh either machine Vick so don't loose any sleep over it! 

However, for a wee bit more you could buy a Kranzle and these machines are definitely in another league for build quality. 

Alan W


----------



## Vick N

This seems to get harder and harder LoL

Any more?

Thanks


Vick


----------



## Vick N

Alan W said:


> You can't really go wrong wirh either machine Vick so don't loose any sleep over it!
> 
> However, for a wee bit more you could buy a Kranzle and these machines are definitely in another league for build quality.
> 
> Alan W


Kranzle is really out the budget to be honest Alan, My initial budget was £200 :lol:

But I thought buy cheap buy twice so upped it to about £300 and they both seem up for the task but just can't decide which one.....

:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## nickfrog

I have a cheapo Karcher kit that cost £100 in the sales 1 year ago, http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10787620&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372012}/categories%3C{9372021}/categories%3C{9372064}/specificationsProductType=pressure_washers___sprayers/specificationsSpecificProductType=light_duty_pressure_washers&tmcampid=4&tmad=c&ecamp=cse_go&CAWELAID=463620176

I would not want to use anything more powerful or bulkier with the car TBH and I am not to sure what the £300+ models addd functionnaly ?


----------



## Alan W

Vick N said:


> Kranzle is really out the budget to be honest Alan, My initial budget was £200 :lol:
> 
> But I thought buy cheap buy twice so upped it to about £300 and they both seem up for the task but just can't decide which one.....
> 
> :wall: :wall: :wall:


Vick,

No problem if the Kranzle is out of range. However, don't let DW choose your PW for you because you're the one that has to live with it at the end of the day.  Better decide for yourself what machine best suits YOUR priorites for it etc. :thumb:

Do you prefer Yellow or Blue? :lol: Shame they don't make a Blackberry one. 



nickfrog said:


> I have a cheapo Karcher kit that cost £100 in the sales 1 year ago, http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10787620&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372012}/categories%3C{9372021}/categories%3C{9372064}/specificationsProductType=pressure_washers___sprayers/specificationsSpecificProductType=light_duty_pressure_washers&tmcampid=4&tmad=c&ecamp=cse_go&CAWELAID=463620176
> 
> I would not want to use anything more powerful or bulkier with the car TBH and I am not to sure what the £300+ models addd functionnaly ?


The £300 models being considered offer greater flowrate and much better build quality and reliability. 

Alan W


----------



## Tight Git

Must say I do like my Nilfisk!


----------



## Vick N

Alan W said:


> Vick,
> 
> No problem if the Kranzle is out of range. However, don't let DW choose your PW for you because you're the one that has to live with it at the end of the day.  Better decide for yourself what machine best suits YOUR priorites for it etc. :thumb:
> 
> Do you prefer Yellow or Blue? :lol: Shame they don't make a Blackberry one.
> 
> Alan W


Porsche Amethyst Alan, come on mate!  :thumb: 

I see what you mean but both PW meet my requirements being more than up for the task and durable by the sounds and reads.

I am being swayed towards the Karcher as the spec on build is very good but I did love the hose on the Nilfisk as it was a soft hose unlike normal PW hoses which seem very tough to twist and move If that make sense?

Oh and btw, I'm still undecided!



:tumbleweed:


----------



## Razzzle

i'll put a pic up of my new washer tomorro, got the kranzle K10 it arrived last weekend still need to have a go!


----------



## Alan W

Vick N said:


> Porsche Amethyst Alan, come on mate!  :thumb:


Apologies Vick  (and my favourite Porsche colour as well!).



Vick N said:


> I am being swayed towards the Karcher as the spec on build is very good but I did love the hose on the Nilfisk as it was a soft hose unlike normal PW hoses which seem very tough to twist and move If that make sense?
> 
> Oh and btw, I'm still undecided!
> 
> 
> 
> :tumbleweed:


I've not used or seen the Nilfisk being considered but did find the hose of my HD5/11C to be quite stiff and unwieldy in use. It definitely had to be uncoiled fully or else it had a mind of it'd own when walking around the car, twisting and turning.

Sorry to add further to your confussion! 

Alan W


----------



## Rizzo

Hopefully this will help your decision, I used my Karcher 3 times before it lost pressure and broke 

I am now purchasing a Nilfisk lol


----------



## Vick N

Razzzle said:


> i'll put a pic up of my new washer tomorro, got the kranzle K10 it arrived last weekend still need to have a go!


Pictures? :thumb:



Alan W said:


> Apologies Vick  (and my favourite Porsche colour as well!).
> 
> I've not used or seen the Nilfisk being considered but did find the hose of my HD5/11C to be quite stiff and unwieldy in use. It definitely had to be uncoiled fully or else it had a mind of it'd own when walking around the car, twisting and turning.
> 
> Sorry to add further to your confussion!
> 
> Alan W


I was only jesting Alan, everyone thinks it is Mulberry, suppose because it is so similar but in sunlight it really shows the difference :argie:

I used my brother Karcher which is in K series and found that hose a pain!

Tempted towards the Karcher tho due to the saving over the Nilfisk and the robust parts used...

Tomorrow evening is the deadline as per the mrs' otherwise no PW for me  :tumbleweed:

:detailer:


----------



## Vick N

Rizzo said:


> Hopefully this will help your decision, I used my Karcher 3 times before it lost pressure and broke
> 
> I am now purchasing a Nilfisk lol


Was yours a HD series buddy?

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Vick N said:


> Pictures? :thumb:
> 
> I was only jesting Alan, everyone thinks it is Mulberry, suppose because it is so similar but in sunlight it really shows the difference :argie::


Blackberry, Mulberry, who cares! :lol: I should've know better of you that it wasn't the standard paint colour given the very high standard of the rest of the build!  I just wish I could see it in the sunlight given the painters reputation! :thumb:



Vick N said:


> I used my brother Karcher which is in K series and found that hose a pain!
> 
> Tempted towards the Karcher tho due to the saving over the Nilfisk and the robust parts used...
> 
> Tomorrow evening is the deadline as per the mrs' otherwise no PW for me  :tumbleweed:
> 
> :detailer:


Decisions, decisions and under pressure now as well! :lol: Replacement hoses can be made up quite easily and readily if you do find it gives you grief. 

Alan W


----------



## Vick N

Alan W said:


> Blackberry, Mulberry, who cares! :lol: I should've know better of you that it wasn't the standard paint colour given the very high standard of the rest of the build!  I just wish I could see it in the sunlight given the painters reputation! :thumb:
> 
> Decisions, decisions and under pressure now as well! :lol: Replacement hoses can be made up quite easily and readily if you do find it gives you grief.
> 
> Alan W


:lol: I have had thoughts to change the colour :speechles

His reputation is well deserved! 










Ah knowing about replacement hoses, that helps a bit... 

I might ponder to machine mart and see if they have a Karcher in and have a look in person!

Update to follow :detailer:


----------



## Alan W

Vick N said:


> :lol: I have had thoughts to change the colour :speechles:


Nooooooooo! :doublesho What about the matching interior?



Vick N said:


> His reputation is well deserved!


Absolutely stunning colour and finish! 



Vick N said:


> Ah knowing about replacement hoses, that helps a bit... :


Have a look HERE. 

Alan W


----------



## 888-Dave

I get the impression that your leaning towards the Karcher so I'm gonna give you that little nudge and say..........



KARCHER  

You will not be dissapointed :thumb:


----------



## Rundie

Rizzo said:


> Hopefully this will help your decision, I used my Karcher 3 times before it lost pressure and broke
> 
> I am now purchasing a Nilfisk lol


I'll put money on it that wasn't from the Karcher HD range was it ?


----------



## Alan W

Vick N said:


> Tomorrow evening is the deadline as per the mrs' otherwise no PW for me  :tumbleweed:
> 
> :detailer:


The deadline has expired Vick so we need an update! 

Yellow or blue? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Vick N

Alan W said:


> The deadline has expired Vick so we need an update!
> 
> Yellow or blue? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I have been busy getting her a nice Valentines present in form of a car!!

:car:

It has bought me more time to mince about a PW :lol::lol:


----------



## GJM

Rizzo said:


> Hopefully this will help your decision, I used my Karcher 3 times before it lost pressure and broke
> 
> I am now purchasing a Nilfisk lol


I've had a Karcher for about a decade...wouldn't need to check receipt to confirm as it could be 9 years then again it could be 11.

Iit still works but not so good as the newer ones, which I purhcased and it was great, with integral reels for both hoses which is great....however it broke after what must be around 2 years but through no fault of it's own.

A friend kindly left my water supply on when it was -16....inevitable it was going to pop!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

IMO domestic use Karchers have dropped in quality. Nilfisks are very well made - get the Niklfisk.

I got my E140 from Argos and paid £40 for an extra two years warranty - so now have four. Don't usually go for this sort of thing but PWs do seem to have a habit of dying after a couple of years.


----------



## GJM

335dAND110XS said:


> IMO domestic use Karchers have dropped in quality.


Would have to disagree as the most recent one I had was better quality that the one from yesteryear, not that it was bad, just could feel the quality had improved, only thing that annoyed me was it was lighter wheras the old one was heavier.

When reeling the hose in the old one stayed in place where they new one had to be held in place.

K series have a big span, both ones I have had have been the most expensive models at the time in the range, never used the £50 - £150 specials if you like.


----------



## Blockwax

*Try this*

I have just purchased a Makita HW110 110bar Pressure Washer from Screwfix at a reasonable price £81 it includes as standard a snowfoam bottle and lance.........when my order for the foam arrives i will give it good try out.......anyone ever used one? their tools are top rated so i hope the PW is as good.......:thumb:


----------



## Vick N

Karcher HD 5/11 C is en route!

Finally got it bought from Trafalgar Cleaning Equipment Unit C Foundry Close Horsham RH13 5TX 0845 611 8013

Excellent service and very helpful staff. He was honest and said it was not the most powerful but was more than powerful enough for most heavy duties and It would be reliable.

I just need a snow foam attachment? And some Magifoam! Where can I get some?

Thanks guys!

Vick


----------



## spdy

am now on my third nilfisk in 5 years excellent machines 
get the c/e 240 model with the quick click connector
i wash 8-10 caravans a week with mine and just get a new one every 2 years
and sell my old one on
you can add two hose extensions with no noticable pressure drop


----------



## Alan W

Great news Vick but you took your time! :lol:

I hope you made the right decision after all your mincing about  and enjoy your new toy. :thumb:

Try Mark at Autobrite for a foam lance etc.

Alan W


----------



## Vick N

Alan W said:


> Great news Vick but you took your time! :lol:
> 
> I hope you made the right decision after all your mincing about  and enjoy your new toy. :thumb:
> 
> Try Mark at Autobrite for a foam lance etc.
> 
> Alan W


:lol:

The van or cars have not been cleaned and the Mrs' was getting annoyed so she said get the Karcher :lol:

I have seen the GB, I might call Mark tomorrow as want it ASAP :devil:


----------



## Alan W

Vick N said:


> The van or cars have not been cleaned and the Mrs' was getting annoyed *so she said get the Karcher* :lol:


So after all the advice we gave your Mrs. made the choice! :doublesho

So I guess it'll be *her* fault if it ever breaks down! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Vick N

Alan W said:


> So after all the advice we gave your Mrs. made the choice! :doublesho
> 
> So I guess it'll be *her* fault if it ever breaks down! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I got side tracked and then kept going on about PW's to her and how I would not clean the cars until I got a new one (mini strike) so here we go, she is waiting in all day tomorrow for me for delivery :detailer:

Need some foam action now!

Btw, I got it for £284 next day delivered all in! Bargain I think? :argie:


----------



## taffy68

after seeing that price i will be on the phone tomorrow ordering one. can't wait:driver:


----------



## Vick N

taffy68 said:


> after seeing that price i will be on the phone tomorrow ordering one. can't wait:driver:


:thumb:


----------



## Vick N

Well it arrived as told, excellent service and prompt delivery!

Took it out the box and assembled it within 5-10 mins while chatting to my very happy missus LOL!

Ordered a foam lance and magifoam so playtime this weekend!!


----------



## taffy68

thanks:thumbrdered yesterday at 2pm arrived today at 1 pm excellent service and price. dw saves me money again but will now spend savings on buying foam lance:wave:


----------



## Moe.

*Pressure washer under £100*

Hi guys I have a kercher washer which I've had for about 3 years hardly used but when I checked it the other day, water starting leaking from inside somewhere!!! So want a replacement...

I have a snow foam lance so will this fit onto other pressure washers and can I use the kercher gun on others?

I also want one which has a very long cable from the machine....

Thanks


----------



## RobP

Moe. said:


> I have a snow foam lance so will this fit onto other pressure washers and can I use the kercher gun on others?
> I also want one which has a very long cable from the machine....
> Thanks


No is the simple answer. Most brands have different fittings. So you cant use the gun or lance with anything other than a karcher

What snow foam lance do you have? If its the Autobrite one you can purchase a different adapter to suit your new machine.
Have a look HERE

Rob


----------



## ffrs1444

My nilfisk 120 twice sent back and broke again but out of warranty


----------



## viperfire

Having had a Karcher K2 100 bar which died after 3 years usage i ordered the Nilfisk c110 110 bar for £39 off Amazon about 3 weeks ago and im very impressed. More solidly built than the Karcher and has wheels which are a bonus. Boy its more powerful 1400 watt as opposed to 1300 and the ten more bar makes a lot of difference. No word on durability yet but if it last only 3 years at £39 ill be happy. It comes with a 2 year warranty as standard


----------



## SteveyG

Dude check the dates. The thread was also talking about a Karcher HD which is a commercial pressure washer not the cheap domestic ones.


----------

